# Burwash's Camp Bison Prison Rooftop Camping (August 2013)



## jerm IX (Aug 5, 2013)

The following write-up and tons of images are an update to this post, which already contains the prison's history and images from our first visit last fall...

*http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/02/abandonment-issues-burwash-industrial.html*


I guess you can call us recidivists, because this past Saturday we packed up our tent and the basic essential camping gear and ventured north, returning to the old prison at Burwash.

Pockets of rainfall were teeming down off and on as we drove north up highway 69, and the blackest of ominous clouds filled the sky. But the blue sky opened up and the black clouds dissipated at the perfect moment as we approached the end of the road. We lugged our heavy packs and tent down the 5 kilometre trail into the remote prison, slapping at armies of horse flies and mosquitoes along the way. With only the shoes we were wearing and a desire to keep them dry, a near slip into a beaver dam made us rethink our approach crossing the flooded areas. We stripped to bare feet and marched straight through the knee deep floods. After 45 minutes or so, Camp Bison revealed itself to us once again.




Burwashed out by jerm IX, on Flickr




Burwash again by jerm IX, on Flickr

We were alone for miles in every direction as we entered the prison, and this was the case for the duration of our time served. We immediately carried our gear to the roof and set up our tent. We then spent hours within the prison walls recording video footage for my upcoming music video for the song 'Reborn'. We dangled our legs over the edge of the building and watched the sun set, as we dined on meatballs, salad, fruit and macaroons. It was at this time that we commented on the utter silence that surrounded us, and we listened to it, or rather the lack of it. As the sun disappeared, the ominous black clouds returned and blanketed the night sky.




Jeremiah IX gets high again by jerm IX, on Flickr

A few hours after night fell we ventured back inside. Armed only with a Mag-Lite, we held hands and walked in silence, re-exploring the entire building. We were now sharing the long hallways of cells with the bats flying overhead. It was in one of these hallways that we stopped and turned off the flashlight and stood motionless in pitch blackness for several minutes, soaking up the creepiness before returning to the rooftop campsite.

As we emerged onto the roof the black cloud cover was announcing a coming storm. Just then, the silence was broken by a screaming crying animal. It sounded cat like, and deadly. Whatever it was, it was large and it was announcing the moment it was most likely fatally attacked by its prey. On that note, we entered the tent and went to...well I can't say bed because it was but a small pad on the stone roof...and I can't say sleep because we barely got any. For a small period of time, rain fell from the black clouds, but it was a bark worse than bite situation. In the middle of the night, the temperature fell to a chilly 10 degrees, which is below average for early August.

At 5:55 AM we were more than happy to call it a night, or a day, or whatever. We exited the tent onto our private prison rooftop campsite and to our delight the entire building was surrounded by a ring of dense fog. We spent a few early morning hours wandering and photographing, before eating and packing up.




Good morning Burwash by jerm IX, on Flickr




Camp Bison Campsite by jerm IX, on Flickr




Doing the time of our lives by jerm IX, on Flickr




Water treatment by jerm IX, on Flickr




The view from the tent by jerm IX, on Flickr




Morning glory by jerm IX, on Flickr

Before the sun rose over the tree line, the soft morning light gave such beauty to long the hallways where the prison population once resided.




To hall and back by jerm IX, on Flickr




It's a hall of a good life by jerm IX, on Flickr




No cell service by jerm IX, on Flickr




Go to hall by jerm IX, on Flickr




Bat out of hall by jerm IX, on Flickr




We've Got Company by jerm IX, on Flickr

Stiff and sore, calloused and tired, we threw our gear back over our shoulders and made the long trek back to our car, and then the long drive back to our home.

Once again inmate, your time has been served and you are free to go.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2013)

That is just amazing, and inspiring. 

Most of us urbex every couple of weekends for a few hours but reports like this make me want to just live it 24/7. Beautiful photos, and a mesmerising write up. Top location, top experience. I dof my cap to you prisoner. I'm just in awe. 

Thanks for taking the time to share your experience.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 5, 2013)

That's bonkers. Extreme camping! Thanks for sharing - great story and stunning imagery


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2013)

Your reports are always a fantastic read!
What an adventure, and fab pics too!
Thanks..


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a brilliant report! I really enjoyed reading it and the pics are awesome. Great write up, very descriptive, felt I was right there with you all excited like  thank you


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 6, 2013)

"call us recidivists"??? I can't even spell resid... receed... rissid... hey! ain't cut and paste a wonderful thannnnnnng!

Great venue mate and cracking pix.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2013)

Superb report & photos


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 6, 2013)

Fantastic report and always dude! Inspiring shots and write up, cheers for posting it up!


----------



## Harry (Aug 6, 2013)

I echo all of the above comments!


----------



## jerm IX (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow. Thank you all very much for the positive comments. It is a pleasure to share our adventures with you all.


----------



## jerm IX (Aug 12, 2013)

So this is exciting...

It appears that I will be travelling to London, England in November for 6 days. 

Anyone interested in being my urbex tour guide for a marathon of adventure???


----------

